# Estimate for long driveway



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

Not sure what to charge for a long dirt driveway 400 feet with a 24x24 concrete pad at the end. Where to put the snow is not a problem.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

I forgot to mention I have a meyer 7.6 straight blade


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You may want to add your location, the width of the driveway, etc. Is it straight, curvy, grade relatively flat? Up hill both ways?


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm in SE Michigan, straight drive way relatively flat 15ft wide


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

What do you charge for other driveways? Base the pricing on those after adjusting for differences, then add $50. Can always negotiate down, not up.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to have more questions than answers, but its January 22. Has this driveway been plowed at all up until now? 
If it has been maintained:
Figure on 4 passes with a 7'-6" plow and couple minutes to push the snow away from the buildings, etc. I'm guessing about 10 minutes on the property plus travel time. 
If it hasn't been maintained, you could tie up 3 times the time. 
If you charge $50 for a 100' driveway, maybe quote $75?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another thing to consider,how much drivetime from your nearest drive? I try to figure half the drivetime in my figuring, of course you may price yourself out of the job if you're too far away, but that's good, keeps you from driving to a loser.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How long is your time, im thinking less than 5 min + travel...Get some numbers of what you want to make per hour and extrapolate. Or come up with a min.
I would be 15320.83 CNY for the season, with every discount offer. Sanding extra, push backs extra.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> How long is your time, im thinking less than 5 min + travel...Get some numbers of what you want to make per hour and* extrapolate*. Or come up with a min.
> I would be 15320.83 CNY for the season, with every discount offer. Sanding extra, push backs extra.


Might be good also to interpolate. Cover all your bases.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

The guy just decided he didn't need an estimate. With warmer weather coming, he's going to wait. LOL I'm sure is was never touched during the 7 in snow fall 3 days ago.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Gardner Lawn Care said:


> The guy just decided he didn't need an estimate. With warmer weather coming, he's going to wait. LOL I'm sure is was never touched during the 7 in snow fall 3 days ago.


You don't want that account. It will be a headache.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

Yea, headache just waiting to happen. He'll call me during the next snow fall but of course I WILL BE TOO BUSY.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Gardner Lawn Care said:


> Yea, headache just waiting to happen. He'll call me during the next snow fall but of course I WILL BE TOO BUSY.


Give him the number for dewey in grand Rapids. They deserve each other.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Gardner Lawn Care said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I thought this was the place to ask for advice. My bad. I get around 40.00 a typical drive way. 2 car wide 3 cars deep. I wasn't sure how to estimate this length of drive way. No obviously you have no good input so you should be out.


Typically we as in most of us on here don't give you pricing for you to do your job. Everyone's pricing is different, everyones expenses are different and so on. Pricing in Michigan is much different than pricing in w. Virginia. Then you have the one guy that wants to do 100 drives at 30 bucks each and the next guy wants to just do 80 drives at 40 bucks and they make the same money. The length of the drive doesn't mean much it's all the little things like the entrance, the garage, the turn around and so on. The length is just an extra 30 seconds unless your shoveling it.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

Good point


----------

